
Ask HN: Foursquare Alternative? - vowelless
I like swarm &#x2F; foursquare for logging locations I visit. What I used to like is that I could subscribe to the foursquare iCal feed and see my checkins on my calendar.<p>Foursquare has stopped supporting this feature. I have tried using other options (like IFTTT). But nothing works well.<p>Are there alternatives to foursquare, in particular, that support “subscribing” via calendars or let me visualize the time series of my checkins easily?
======
catacombs
In this day and age, is it a good idea to constantly share your location to
the public?

